
Giesbrecht: Sweden did it right, we did it wrong – Winnipeg Sun - mrfusion
https://winnipegsun.com/opinion/columnists/giesbrecht-sweden-did-it-right-we-did-it-wrong
======
tqh
As a Swede I think it is important to remember that Sweden is quite sparsely
populated.

------
raxxorrax
Finally someone who has a brain on this topic. I think Sweden did some
mistakes, but Mr. Giesbrecht can see the main point here and is focused on
what is important for broad compliance.

Of course there is no receipe that applies to every country. The crackdown in
NZ for example is understandable because there is a real chance to kill the
virus before an outbreak.

I am interested about how the vaccination process will work out if we have a
working one. If you just let people decide themselves, you wouldn't even have
a problem... But it seems that some people cannot live with making rules for
everybody else.

